# Veneto: Pronounciation of the L



## Der alten Dame

Ciao a tutt*,

Vorrei sapere come si pronuncia veneziano perchè ho trovato le canzoni di Reynaldo Hahn che si chiama "Venezia". Ci sono 6 poesie nel dialetto veneziano e voglio cantarle in un concerto.
C'è qual'uno che mi auita? Forse mi dice com'è il dialetto si differisce dal italiano? Per esempio, ho letto che "ci" in veneziano si dice come "ci" in francese ("merci") ma anche ho letto che "ci" si dice come "ci" in italiano - allora sono un po' confusa!! Anche la lettera "L" mi confondo!! Tutti le persone su YouTube che cantano queste canzoni le fanno diversamente!

Ecco la prima poesia (da Pietro Pagello):

Coi pensieri malinconici
No te star a tormentar:
Vien con mi, montemo in gondola,
Andaremo fora in mar.
Passaremo i porti e l'isole
Che circonda la cità:
El sol more senza nuvole
E la luna spuntarà.

Oh! che festa, oh! che spetacolo,
Che presenta sta laguna,
Quando tuto xe silenzio,
Quando sluse in ciel la luna;
E spandendo i cavel morbidi
Sopra l'acqua indormenzada,
La se specia, la se cocola,
Come dona inamorada!

Tira zo quel velo e scòndite,
Che la vedo comparir!
Se l'arriva a descoverzarte,
La se pol ingelosir!
Sta baveta, che te zogola
Fra i caveli imbovolai,
No xe turbia de la polvere
De le rode e dei cavai. Vien!

Se in conchigli ai Grevi Venere
Se sognava un altro di,
Forse visto i aveva in gondola
Una zogia come ti,
Ti xe bela, ti xe zovene,
Ti xe fresca come un fior;
Vien per tuti le so lagrme;
Ridi adesso e fa l'amor!


----------



## symposium

Ciao. Io sono veneto, anche se non veneziano. Conosci la pronuncia italiana? I testi che hai riportato puoi leggerli come se fossero scritti in italiano, hanno la stessa pronuncia. L'unica cosa particolare è "xè" che in Veneto significa "è" e si pronuncia "zè" con il suono della s sonora di "rosa". Anche le z di  "zo" (giù), "zogola" (giocattola), "zogia" (gioia) si pronunciano con lo stesso suono, la s sonora di "rosa". Le L e le C puoi pronunciarle pure come in italiano. Spero di non averti fatto fare confusione!


----------



## Der alten Dame

Mille grazie per la risposta! Mi hai aiutato molto 

La cosa con la lettera "L": ho letto (per esempio qui pagine 16-17 - ma è in inglese) che quando c'è una L fra le vocali oppure una L che comincia una parola seguito da una vocale, si pronuncia diversamente - per esempio "gondola" si dice come "gondoḙa" ("gondoia") e "latte" si dice "ḙate". Quando una L non è fra le vocali, si pronuncia come in italiano, per esempio "albaro" (albero).

è vero?! Forse è diverse nelle regioni diversi di Veneto?


----------



## symposium

È vero, spesso parlando in dialetto veneto non si pronuncia la L fra due vocali (servèo=cervello, cavèi=capelli, canài=canali, gòndoa=gondola) ma se l'autore delle canzoni l'ha scritta probabilmente voleva che fosse pronunciata.


----------



## Der alten Dame

Mille grazie! Mi hai aiutato molto!  Buona serata


----------

